# What TFO model?



## Hardluk81 (Jan 3, 2016)

I have a broken TFO (model unknown) 8wt I just mailed in for warranty. I bought it years ago from a local shop with intentions of giving fly fishing a shot but my opportunities to use it were really limited so it was set aside. Long story made short I loaned it to my brother and it was broke. What model would you choose for a beginner wanting to strictly fish flood tides in the grass? Also what line would you match it with? I called the local shop I bought it from and they said Mangrove, BVK, or NXT, Pro if I wanted to go cheaper. I would definitely like to stay mid range unless it's just worth it to spend the extra coin. I've also read that the healing waters model is good. The reason I'm even asking this is because I'm pretty sure the rod I'm sending in is discontinued and won't be fixed.


----------



## GG34 (May 2, 2014)

They will probably send you an equivalent newer model they have great customer service .


----------



## Hardluk81 (Jan 3, 2016)

I figured they would do that or ask if I wanted to pay the difference on another rod but wasn't sure. I've never really sent anything back.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Just buy the NXT starter rod with the line that comes in that kit (made from Cortland and casts well on that rod). That will be easy to cast, you wouldn't have much invested in it and will do all you need to do on those grassy redfish, drum and sea trout.


----------



## texasag07 (Nov 11, 2014)

The professional II would be a good choice as well from sounds of it.


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

Hardluk81 said:


> What model would you choose for a beginner wanting to strictly fish flood tides in the grass? Also what line would you match it with?


Knowing this info is essential to make a good recommendation. Thank you for posting it. 

I highly recommend the Mangrove for beginners and novices. Easy casting rod that loads nicely - perfect for reds, bass and even bonefish. I turned two buddies onto them and they love them. I paired them with the Wulff Bermuda Triangle Taper line. Get the two tone - there is a color change just after the head at 30' - this helps indicate not only distance, but the ideal length of line that needs to be out to effectively load the rod. It's a great system for novices to learn with - I teach casting lessons with the angler relying on that to understand how far 40' is (30' head plus 9' leader) and where the line should ideally be at to load the rod.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Hardluk81 said:


> I have a broken TFO (model unknown) 8wt I just mailed in for warranty. I bought it years ago from a local shop with intentions of giving fly fishing a shot but my opportunities to use it were really limited so it was set aside. Long story made short I loaned it to my brother and it was broke. What model would you choose for a beginner wanting to strictly fish flood tides in the grass? Also what line would you match it with? I called the local shop I bought it from and they said Mangrove, BVK, or NXT, Pro if I wanted to go cheaper. I would definitely like to stay mid range unless it's just worth it to spend the extra coin. I've also read that the healing waters model is good. The reason I'm even asking this is because I'm pretty sure the rod I'm sending in is discontinued and won't be fixed.


What area do you live and fish?


----------



## bryson (Jun 22, 2015)

My first rod was a 10wt TFO Signature Series II (one of their cheapest models) and I love it. I still use it often, on redfish in the summertime flood tides and year round on the low tides. I fished an 8wt BVK on a charter and I really liked it as well, but it's more expensive. I have a 7wt Clouser and it's very fast -- probably not great for a beginner. I like/hate it because it's unforgiving, and I know right away if my form is slipping.

If I were you, I'd go to a local shop and throw a few of them. It's nice to be upfront with them and tell them ahead of time you won't be getting the rod from them, but you can buy the line there or something.

Take everything I just said with a grain of salt, since I'm a pretty inexperienced fly caster.


----------



## Hardluk81 (Jan 3, 2016)

I live in Jax and fish from Fernandina to St. Aug. 

I did buy the rod originally from my local shop ( Black Fly).


----------



## Riverrambler (Dec 5, 2015)

I also would recommend a Mangrove. I would also recommend Coastal Creek Outfitters to buy it. It will be a custom tied rod in your chose of thread color. Check them out on Ebay.

I have one of Mike's rods that I bought used. My son broke it almost 2 years ago, I sent it back to TFO not knowing it was custom, TFO sent me the blank section but, could not retie it. I have sent it to 2 different custom rod makers locally and neither could duplicate the tiger wrap that was done. By luck, I found a similar looking rod on Ebay at Coastal Creek Outfitters, I called and talked to the owner and rod maker, only employee lol, Mike. He is going to warranty the rod and rewrap it at no charge, even though I didn't buy it from him. He is a great guy that will do pretty much any colors you want and the rod will actually cost less than what you can buy it for at the big box outdoor store. The reason for this is that, he buys the TFO blanks and all the hardware wholesale and he passes some of the savings on to us. He does this b/c loves what he does and wants to keep doing it. He's not trying to make a killing just make a good living.

He also uses much better reel seats than TFO uses, which is my only complaint with my bigger, 8wt plus, TFO rods. Just to let you know I own 8 TFO rods from a 2wt-10wt all different models, and I haven't got one yet I don't like. I have 3 different model 8 wts, BVK, Mangrove and Signature. The BVK is at the top of my list in 8wt. But, mangrove is a close second and is a little more forgiving for a new caster.

As far as line goes, it depends on what you want to do? If it close in roll casting from the bank, then a heavy weight forward taper like Redfish works great b/c it is technically an overweighted line for the first portion of the line. If it's longer cast then I completely agree with coconutgrove and highly recommend the Wulff Bermuda Triangle Taper. I just switched and love it.


----------



## jddurango (Jul 7, 2015)

Can't go wrong with a 8weight TFO BVK!


----------



## johnmauser (Sep 9, 2009)

Beginner and tailing redfish...Mangrove 7wt or 8wt.

Lots of good lines, my favorite for this type of fishing is the Scientific Anglers Grand Slam.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Guys, I like all those other rods. But this guy being new to fly casting, it's better he throws a rod that is more forgiving than a fast rod that will only cause him to be frustrated and not be able to make it happen. In the TFO line, that puts him at the NXT, the Project Healing Waters rod, the Pro II or the Mangrove. The NXT is the most inexpensive, the Mangrove is the pricest of the bunch. All will serve him well and catch fish.

I recommend the bright orange line from TFO (made by Cortland) since it cast well on all of those rods and easy for him to see what his loops are doing, which is most important in beginner fly casting.


----------



## Riverrambler (Dec 5, 2015)

I agree with backwater. That's why I have 3-8wt rods. I love the BVK but, I started out with the mangrove. I've been fly fisherman for years but with 2-4 weight rods, the jump to heavier rods and weighted flies was a new learning curve even for me. I have to admit, I'm not a big fan of the NXT or any combo for that matter. I think you can do better pricewise.

The best bang for the buck I've found is the Pro Special series its action is very similar to the professional series. That's what I started my 12 year old son with, well after he broke a my Mangrove and chewed up a $35 Cabelas Traditional Rod in the trolling motor, gotta watch that floating line lol. Which, I have to admit the $35 Cabelas Traditional III rod cast great especially for a new caster, very slow action, just a little faster than fiberglass. 
But I think the TFO Pro Special is better, I paid $59.00 or $69.00, normally $99, for it on sale at cabelas or bass pro forget which. I matched it with a Lamson Liquid Reel also bought on clearance at Cabelas for half price. Its a really good combo and to be honest cast about as good as the mangrove and I've got about $130 in whole rig, half what I've got in the Mangrove alone. I've have more tied up in the RIO and Wulff lines than in the rod. Which I think is one place a lot of fly fisherman go cheap and I think that's a bigger mistake than a cheaper fly rod. I've found a cheap fly rod will cast good line but, a top of the line Sage or Wiston won't cast cheap crappy line.


----------



## Tdekle2 (Oct 15, 2016)

If you like fast action rods, the TFO BVK series is the best value/performance on the market. I have a 5wt and 8wt and absolutely love them!! Of course, line selection makes a ton of difference too.


----------



## bonehead (Dec 9, 2016)

I have the lefty kreh series and love it. It casts like a rocket and I swear it doesnt break. I have beat it up and not a scratch


----------



## Hardluk81 (Jan 3, 2016)

Well I was sitting in the garage after work putting some training wheels on my little girls bike when a mailman walked up with a long triangle shaped box. I knew exactly what it was but was a little surprised they didn't try to contact me. I opened it up wondering what model it was and found a Lefty signature 2. Not bad since I paid $200 for the combo w/ a case 15yrs ago and just sent the 2pc rod back in about 5pc last wk.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Hardluk81 said:


> Well I was sitting in the garage after work putting some training wheels on my little girls bike when a mailman walked up with a long triangle shaped box. I knew exactly what it was but was a little surprised they didn't try to contact me. I opened it up wondering what model it was and found a Lefty signature 2. Not bad since I paid $200 for the combo w/ a case 15yrs ago and just sent the 2pc rod back in about 5pc last wk.


That's great! Rick Pope and the TFO people are great! It's that kind of customer service that will keep them in business for decades to come. 

That 4 piece Professional II will fill the bill for now and you just might find that it will be a keeper in the future, even if it's a backup rod if you upgrade later.

Ted Haas


----------



## bryson (Jun 22, 2015)

Hardluk81 said:


> Well I was sitting in the garage after work putting some training wheels on my little girls bike when a mailman walked up with a long triangle shaped box. I knew exactly what it was but was a little surprised they didn't try to contact me. I opened it up wondering what model it was and found a Lefty signature 2. Not bad since I paid $200 for the combo w/ a case 15yrs ago and just sent the 2pc rod back in about 5pc last wk.


I haven't thrown the 8wt, but I'm sure you'll love it if it's anything like the 10wt. I use the Rio Redfish line, which seems to fit the rod nicely. There are things you get with more expensive rods, like fancier reel seats and guides, but I like the feel/action of the Signature II as much as many of the nicer rods I've thrown.


----------



## Zhunter (Feb 19, 2014)

I have a 12 wt. Mangrove that is fantastic. I rarely use a 12 wt, but when I do it more than gets the job done


----------



## Ken T (Dec 10, 2015)

Just read through this thread and found it quite interesting. I have used most of the TFO rods made and have been selling them since the beginning. What I find most interesting about this post is that most all comments are positive which I expect. Most everyone is also comfortable recommending them to others yet there is little talk of the intended use of these rods.

TFO has always had a large selection of Fly Rods and what is unique is the fact that they produce rods for very specific purposes. (examples - Blue Water Series, Mini Mag, Clouser, Bug Launcher etc.)
Some of these rods have come and gone over the years while others have become favorites with many. This is a great approach since the rod that can do everything is still the holy grail to most casters.

I think that with new anglers and those looking to step up in quality the most important question is what type of fishing do you think you will be doing most. There is a major difference between fishing flats where long accurate casts in windy conditions are the norm and being poled along the mangroves where every cast is of a similar distance.

Something to keep in mind regarding the models mentioned in this post

BVK is specifically designed for accuracy and distance. It regularly performs these tasks at will and is among the best values in the industry. It would not however be my choice if I was in the mangroves all day. You will not haul 60+ feet of line out of the water and if you are working a shoreline quickly you will be stripping line like crazy to make each cast.

Mangrove - Was engineered to do everything well. The emphasis however was on adding more lifting power to the rod without sacrificing too much distance and accuracy. The name says it all this is my favorite rod for casting 80 feet to the mangroves, stripping 10 - 15 feet and hauling it up and dropping the next cast right back in. A rod like this will maximize your searching without killing your arms. This rod also has the sweet factor, the grip really meshes with the hand.

TICRX - not really mentioned but this is my favorite for an all around the flats and back country. Designed for Lifting and distance. This rod has an incredible backbone and is pretty indestructible. I always have 2 of these on my boat. My favorite for the tampa bay area are the #6 weights which cast like an eight.

The signature 2 series.- Entry level but a serious caster. Accuracy and distance are the priority with this rod but I think they lift beyond what they were designed to do. Also indestructible I have put these 2 piece rods through hell over the years and they still cast great. One note on this rod - as you go up in weight you may need to tinker with lines. Over lining or half weight lines will help with loading.

NXT - This rod was brought up in a post by Ted. This 4 piece rod is a real sleeper. Every time I pick one up I am impressed and they retail at 129.00. I always wonder if this is a higher end blank assembled with more economic hardware. 

Anyway those are my thoughts on these rods and the topic of choice. 

Ken


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Ken, I think I have a pic of you with a nice permit!


----------



## Ken T (Dec 10, 2015)

Ted, I remember that fish. I wound up catching 3 last winter. All blind fishing, each about a month apart, 2 different locations. Maybe if I live another 50 yrs. I'll get 3 more to eat

Ken


----------



## krash (Jan 9, 2007)

Ken T,
Good info... you cover the Signature 2,,, what is there to say about the Professional 2.. or is the difference only 2 piece vs 4 piece.


----------



## Ken T (Dec 10, 2015)

Krash,

The difference in the Professional series are far greater than the fact that they are 4 piece. The Pro 2 series is a mid action rod. These are very forgiving rods that are perfect for anglers who fish occasionally or are just getting started. There are also a lot of anglers who like the feel of a rod that flexes all the way to the butt section which you will feel with this series.

My experience with these rods however is limited to freshwater fishing for trout in rivers. I always carry 2 professional series 10 foot #5 rods on my drift boat. I put these rods into my clients hands for all of our nymph fishing in heavy water for rainbow trout. These softer rods really protect the tippet on the heavy runs that wild rainbows are known for. The 10 footers are also great for mending line in currents.

Where they fall behind other models is in distance. They also lack in the area of performing aerial mends, reach casts, draw back casts etc. For this type of casting tfo's ticrx, bvk, impact or signature are better choices.

Additionally accomplished casters who enjoy fast rods will find yourself having to really wait for the rod.

Overall this type of rod is still very popular and tfo makes about 19 or 20 different models in this series.

Ken


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Ken T said:


> Krash,
> 
> The difference in the Professional series are far greater than the fact that they are 4 piece. The Pro 2 series is a mid action rod. These are very forgiving rods that are perfect for anglers who fish occasionally or are just getting started. There are also a lot of anglers who like the feel of a rod that flexes all the way to the butt section which you will feel with this series.
> 
> ...


What rod do you recommend for a fishin junkie like me?


----------



## Ken T (Dec 10, 2015)

Ted
A Zebco 404 combo would look good in your hands


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Ken T said:


> Ted
> A Zebco 404 combo would look good in your hands


Ok, but only if I can bring her along to school me on how to use it!





What flyline should I pair with that?


----------



## Daz (Jul 14, 2015)

Hardluk81 said:


> Well I was sitting in the garage after work putting some training wheels on my little girls bike when a mailman walked up with a long triangle shaped box. I knew exactly what it was but was a little surprised they didn't try to contact me. I opened it up wondering what model it was and found a Lefty signature 2. Not bad since I paid $200 for the combo w/ a case 15yrs ago and just sent the 2pc rod back in about 5pc last wk.


A week turnaround is not bad at all. Hopefully mine will be as fast - Yup, my 8wt TiCrx snapped last night about three inches from the end of the third section. Really can't figure out why it broke. Was fighting a decent snook (later found to be around 24"), no high sticking, no extreme bend - Just "CRACK" and all of a sudden my 9' rod was only 6'. 

Examining the rod this morning shows a clean break of the third section about 5/8" below the last guide wraps - No cracks or chips evident. Rod is just over a year old and lightly used.

We'll see what they say (just glad it wasn't one of my Axioms).


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

DWJensen said:


> A week turnaround is not bad at all. Hopefully mine will be as fast - Yup, my 8wt TiCrx snapped last night about three inches from the end of the third section. Really can't figure out why it broke. Was fighting a decent snook (later found to be around 24"), no high sticking, no extreme bend - Just "CRACK" and all of a sudden my 9' rod was only 6'.
> 
> Examining the rod this morning shows a clean break of the third section about 5/8" below the last guide wraps - No cracks or chips evident. Rod is just over a year old and lightly used.
> 
> We'll see what they say (just glad it wasn't one of my Axioms).


Hate to say it, but tho it has that TiCrx coating, even the eye of the hook of an unweighted fly dinging it in mid flight, can start the cracking process. Just needed a little help from that linesider.

Whoa Axioms.... Those are cannons. What weights?


----------



## Tx_Whipray (Sep 4, 2015)

I've got an original 6wt TiCr that has to be 13ish years old now. I use it to bass fish farm ponds and also Redfish early in the morning before the wind kicks up. It's a great rod, but the fit and finish leaves a little to be desired. For the price (especially back when I bought it) it's acceptable, but the finish on the guides is yellow now, and has tons of spider cracks, and I always felt the reel seat left something to be desired. I also just recently bought a 10wt Mangrove for a Redfish trip to the Louisiana marsh. The fit and finish on that rod is every bit as good as my Sage rods. They have really come a long way in that regard. The rod is beautiful.


----------



## Daz (Jul 14, 2015)

Backwater said:


> Hate to say it, but tho it has that TiCrx coating, even the eye of the hook of an unweighted fly dinging it in mid flight, can start the cracking process. Just needed a little help from that linesider.
> 
> Whoa Axioms.... Those are cannons. What weights?


I've been pretty careful with them all and couldn't see any signs of pits or cracks, but I guess anything is possible. We'll see what TFO says (UPS has it now).

I like my TiCrxes, but I love my Axioms (6wt with a Sage 6060 and 8wt with a 4280). The Axioms are a bit faster than a lot of people like, but once you get the feel for them, watch out fishies... Looked for a 12wt Axiom for quite a while then settled on another TiCrx for last summer's tarpon season.


----------



## Daz (Jul 14, 2015)

Tx_Whipray said:


> I've got an original 6wt TiCr that has to be 13ish years old now. I use it to bass fish farm ponds and also Redfish early in the morning before the wind kicks up. It's a great rod, but the fit and finish leaves a little to be desired. For the price (especially back when I bought it) it's acceptable, but the finish on the guides is yellow now, and has tons of spider cracks, and I always felt the reel seat left something to be desired. I also just recently bought a 10wt Mangrove for a Redfish trip to the Louisiana marsh. The fit and finish on that rod is every bit as good as my Sage rods. They have really come a long way in that regard. The rod is beautiful.


I think that the current TiCrx is a completely different animal than the older (discontinued) TiCr, but I'm not 100% on that. The f&f on the new TiCrx is as nice as any of the others. I agree on the Mangrove and am currently on the hunt for one in either 5 or 6wt.


----------



## Tx_Whipray (Sep 4, 2015)

DWJensen said:


> I think that the current TiCrx is a completely different animal than the older (discontinued) TiCr, but I'm not 100% on that. The f&f on the new TiCrx is as nice as any of the others. I agree on the Mangrove and am currently on the hunt for one in either 5 or 6wt.


Oh yea, totally different. When I bought mine it was the top of their line, and I think they only had 3-4 models back then. This was probably 2004ish. The newer TiCrX rods are beautiful, and if they would have had one in stock when I bought the Mangrove, I'd have probably bought it instead. I was a little surprised that the Mangrove, being one of their more expensive rods, didn't come with a rod tube. Wasn't a deal breaker because I ended up buying a travel case that lets you keep the reel attached, but my TiCr was probably $100 cheaper back in the day, and came with a PVC tube with a nylon zippered cover.


----------



## Hardluk81 (Jan 3, 2016)

They won't call you about it. They will just ship you a new one. My 2pc was in about 5. My brother had the tip sticking out the side of his boat backing it up the drive when it caught the bushes and snapped it.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

DWJensen said:


> I've been pretty careful with them all and couldn't see any signs of pits or cracks, but I guess anything is possible. We'll see what TFO says (UPS has it now).
> 
> I like my TiCrxes, but I love my Axioms (6wt with a Sage 6060 and 8wt with a 4280). The Axioms are a bit faster than a lot of people like, but once you get the feel for them, watch out fishies... Looked for a 12wt Axiom for quite a while then settled on another TiCrx for last summer's tarpon season.


I had an 8wt Axiom. I hated it until I over lined it with an intermediate line, an 8wt LQ Guide (1/2 line weight heavier) or a lighter 9wt floater. Then the thing woke up. I don't think it's as fast as it is stiff. fast/ stiff and heavy on the swing. But it's a cannon and uncanny accurate (like freakishly accurate!). It's almost like... I think it and it goes there! Ha! Also, the rod laughs at winds and if I was fishing 20mph+ windy days, that was the rod I grabbed. For me, the rod is a niche rod and was more of a distance rod in high wind shooting to bonitas out of a boat (has the durable TiCRx coating as well). Also had good backbone. The downfall again, very heavy on the swing due to the stiffness of the rod (not clubby like the TiCRx). Therefore, when blind casting, it will wear you out in short order compares to other rods, like the BVK. But if you can sight cast small flies to fish, then it was like one of those laser pointers. I ended up selling the rod since it wasn't used much, but wish I had one for an accuracy fly casting competition I was recently in. TFO recently discontinued the rod from their line up due to low demand for the rod.

Ted


----------



## Steve_Mevers (Feb 8, 2013)

GG34 said:


> They will probably send you an equivalent newer model they have great customer service .


Great company, they replaced sections of my BVK three times, first time a weighted fly hit the rod, then ceiling fan, then pulled to hard with a fly stuck in a tree...no questions asked.


----------



## Ken T (Dec 10, 2015)

Ted,

The Zebco got it done.

The present TicrX series is far different that the original series of this rod. The first series "TiCr was a black blank and built along more traditional way of thinking as far as rod building goes.

The TiCrx rods were pretty hot stuff when they first came out. They felt radically different than other rods of the period. I remember being at the Fly Fishing Shows that winter and these were being walked to the casting ponds non stop.

The way it was explained to me went something like this. TFO had a bunch of prototypes for Lefty to try out. He liked a few and wondered what would happen if the second section ( stripping guide section). was beefed up to be larger in diameter / stiffer than the butt section. The result was the TiCrX and a rod design that is now commonplace. The heavier second section is what gives the fast action rods that most of us love their jump.

Ken


----------



## krash (Jan 9, 2007)

Now that the TFO rod series have been kicked around pretty well, and sounds like they have great customer warranty service...

How do the Fly Lines TFO sells compared to others ?


----------



## Tango1 (Oct 7, 2016)

Zhunter said:


> I have a 12 wt. Mangrove that is fantastic. I rarely use a 12 wt, but when I do it more than gets the job done


Which line to you run on the Mangrove 12wt? I just got one these rods for Christmas.


----------



## Zhunter (Feb 19, 2014)

Tango1 said:


> Which line to you run on the Mangrove 12wt? I just got one these rods for Christmas.


I pretty much only throw Airflow Tropical Ridge Clear Tip Floating lines.  Fantastic lines, the clear tip is not for everyone, you have to know where your fly is located, if that is a problem, then get the same line without the clear tip. You will love it


----------



## Tango1 (Oct 7, 2016)

Cool, thank you. Have a couple vacation weeks set aside to fish this spring and want to have a tarpon rod ready to go.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Tango1 said:


> Which line to you run on the Mangrove 12wt? I just got one these rods for Christmas.


What are you using the Mangrove for and where will you be fishing?

To shoot right from the hip, I would throw on a Cortland Liquid Crystal 12wt Sky Blue Tarpon Taper floating line (not the "LQ Guide") for that rod, or... An SA Mastery Series 12wt Saltwater (not the Tarpon). For a floating line, these lines will make it easy to throw those "Keys" style smaller tarpon flies and therefore, make it easy to throw them for a good distance. But if you need a shorter loading line since most of the fish are close to the boat and also throwing bigger, heavier or bulkier flies, then you can use the same Cortland LQ in the "Guide" or the SA Mastery in the "Tarpon." Those heavier lines will load that rod even shorter and quicker (but feel heavier on the swing) than the natural design of the rod will do (which the softer rod tip already allows for quick and short loading).

My 2nd line I'd have with me for that rod would be a floater with a clear intermediate sink tip or full intermediate line the Cortland Tropic Plus 15ft Ghost Tip in Aqua, or the SA Sonar Titan Tropical 15ft Intermediate Clear Tip.

Ted Haas


----------



## Tango1 (Oct 7, 2016)

Thank you for the advice. It's my first big rod and the actual fish time will most likely be limited.....a couple weeks in the Keys and day trips in the Crystal River/Homosassa area. I'm new to chasing big tarpon with a fly rod, but one of the things I've learned to date is that you need to practice regularly to be able to perform, so this will have to do it all for me. I tried casting the rod with a friend's Rio Tarpon Quick-Shooter line. It was fine, but the rod almost felt over-lined. I like the heavy/short taper lines on my 6-9 wt rods (BVKs and Mangroves) though I'm not sure how the 12wt should feel. 

Additionally, what do you like for leaders/tippets with those lines?


----------



## Tango1 (Oct 7, 2016)

Zhunter said:


> I pretty much only throw Airflow Tropical Ridge Clear Tip Floating lines. Fantastic lines, the clear tip is not for everyone, you have to know where your fly is located, if that is a problem, then get the same line without the clear tip. You will love it


I've been wanting to try an Airflo line. Hear a lot of good things about them and their durability.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Most Keys and Homosassa flies are relatively small, tied on a # 2/0 hook to get eats, since fish in both places have suffered being hammered. Lately over the past 10 yrs, the poon fishing in Homosassa has gone down, I think due to fish running further northward to the Big Bend area and the Panhandle and just by-passing it. So less fish equates to less people fishing them. So I think those fish have had a bit of a break and so the flies might be able to be bumped up to slightly larger flies on a 3/0 (but who knows these days). Still, relative to a 12wt line, you are basically throwing flies the size of something you'd throw at a redfish or snook, with a 12wt line. Think about that one.

In other words...... the size of the flies for those poons in both of those places, relative to the size of the fly lines used to throw them.....verses the flies used for redfish on a 8-9wt with a Rio Redfish type fly line, is much smaller and would be compared to throwing dry flies for rainbow trout on an 8wt Rio Redfish line. On the 12wt size vs what you throw on your 8wt Rio Redfish, the flies on that 12wt would look like a wet NY sewer rat on that 12wt line, in comparing them both relative to the size fly vs the size fly line. So a Rio Tarpon Quick Shooter is over kill for a TFO Mangrove in those places.

In both places, you'll have plenty of time to see the fish coming and both places requires distance casting. That's why I suggested the lines that I did (the lighter lines) as opposed to those short and heavier heads. The rod is already designed to load quick and throw short and will do it if needed, even with the lighter lines. If it was a 12wt BVK, then that might be a different story, especially if the fish are poppin up right beside the boat. Then you'll need something to load that fast rod up quick like.

Again, that Mangrove will feel easier to cast with a lighter Keys or Homosassa fly with those lighter lines and should be good for a distance up to 80ft, once you get your casting down. With those lighter lines, 30 to 60ft should be a snap with those flies, which is your normal fishing distances in both of those places.

One last thing. A 12wt with any line is a completely different animal, relative to throwing a 6-9wt. It's more like casting a line tied to a long and heavy broom handle, vs a 6wt feeling like a long piece of dried spaghetti noodle. Just food for thought! 

It's going to take some getting use to. What area are you in?

Ted Haas


----------



## Tango1 (Oct 7, 2016)

Ted, 
That's great information, thanks very much. I'm in Orlando. The next 60 days are heavy travel for work but then it should quiet down and allow a little more time to chase fish.


----------



## Zhunter (Feb 19, 2014)

As Ted said, longer heads cast better for distance 

Give the Airglo a try


----------



## Tango1 (Oct 7, 2016)

I will, thank you.


----------



## Sean niedermeyer (Feb 24, 2017)

I have a clouser 6 wt and it's awskme , chuck flies right through 12 mph winds , an 8 weight clouded might be good if you habent decided yet.


----------

